# Best and Worst reptile moments of 2009



## Tonkers (Dec 16, 2009)

So what were your best and worst reptile moments of the year?

Best: Largo´s eggs hatching :2thumb:
Worst: Having to put James in the freezer


----------



## gav_1987 (Apr 23, 2008)

Best: getting my first snake
Worst: hasnt been one yet (crosses fingers)


----------



## penfold (Sep 9, 2007)

best ;hatching dwarf retics
worst ;essex shows


----------



## Zimey (Sep 28, 2008)

Best; Paying a deposit on a stunning snake : victory:
Worst; Not actually owning the snake yet.


----------



## oakelm (Jan 14, 2009)

Best - The absolute bargains this year, bad year for selling but great year for buying.
Worst - Not hitting a lesser bee in 2 whole clutches of lesser x spider :devil:


----------



## Jczreptiles (Sep 1, 2009)

Best- getting my Green tree python.
Worst- losing my snow corn from egg binding.


----------



## georgieabc123 (Jul 17, 2008)

best : getting my gorgeous girly boa and some stunning beardies and getting eggs
worst : must be when one of the geckos got out but found him next day


----------



## Montage_Morphs (Jul 6, 2007)

Best: One of my female Candoia carinata eating after an 11 month starvation period. 

Worst: Perhaps it was having one of my boas die from IBD diagnosed through autopsy or maybe coming home to a whole litter of carinata dead that had been brewing for over 9 months. Or just maybe it was mites from outerspace... Ones that seemed to appear from nowhere, and nothing could kill them. Or oh wait, maybe it was having to deal with a very resistant RI which took 4 different antibiotics to treat because some arsehole decided to sell a sick snake!!!!. Oh I have too many options! This has not been a good year. Anything that could go wrong, has gone wrong.

Needless to say, I have spent most of the year at the vet. It's gotten to the point where I phone my vet for random chats to keep him updated on how bad things are going...


----------



## georgieabc123 (Jul 17, 2008)

Montage_Morphs said:


> Best: One of my female Candoia carinata eating after an 11 month starvation period.
> 
> Worst: Perhaps it was having one of my boas die from IBD diagnosed through autopsy or maybe coming home to a whole litter of carinata dead that had been brewing for over 9 months. Or just maybe it was mites from outerspace... Ones that seemed to appear from nowhere, and nothing could kill them. Or oh wait, maybe it was having to deal with a very resistant RI which took 4 different antibiotics to treat because some arsehole decided to sell a sick snake!!!!. Oh I have too many options! This has not been a good year. Anything that could go wrong, has gone wrong.
> 
> Needless to say, I have spent most of the year at the vet. It's gotten to the point where I phone my vet for random chats to keep him updated on how bad things are going...


blimey:gasp:


----------



## Jade01 (Feb 21, 2007)

best: getting my anaconda at the start of the year

worst: my crested gecko dying  (still miss him so much)
and having to get rid of the entire collection in mid summer 


Pretty shit year for me!


----------



## Gaboon (Jun 20, 2005)

Best - Finding and buying a male _Candoia bibroni :2thumb:.

_Worst - Finding out my 'breeding' pair of Gargoyle geckos where two females :bash:. Ah well, I think I have located a male today :2thumb:.


----------



## blood and guts (May 30, 2007)

Best, seeing wild lizards in girbraltar and menorca and seeing freshly born adders in essex.

Worst, camara dieing when seeing above adders and total worst having to convince a friend he had to do the right thing by his seriusly ill dragon.


----------



## andy2086 (Dec 26, 2008)

Best; getting a perfect female normal burm for my albino het labyrinth male (yeah!!). 

Worst; those mites from outer space finding my snakes too :devil: (ardap working well so far though)


----------



## chelbop (Jan 27, 2009)

best- finding a snow leopard tortoise and paying peanuts..

worst.- coming home earlier in the week to find her upside down and passed out in a freshly dug nest


----------



## maddragon29 (Oct 16, 2008)

Best - Bringing Timmy home... or the first time i set eyes on my iggy.. Or possibly watching Dennis's baby hatch.

Worst - Theres been a few. Believe me... but in the house, the morning i found timmy with his face covered in gunk from his nose  I was breaking my heart... but hes okay now


----------



## gregmonsta (Dec 3, 2007)

Best - Houten Snakeday birthday trip :2thumb:. Came back completing two sets and taking home a freebie.

Worst - Loosing Xena my female Oregon red-spotted garter snake and having to do the autopsy myself because there was no local vet willing to do one or even willing to get back in touch just to say no :censor:.
She died due to a narrowing of the intestinal track which was then proven to be genetic by the same thing happening to her mother.


----------



## Lego (Jun 22, 2009)

Best - Getting my male crestie. He is awesome!!!

Worst - Finding out that the sunglows I bought had halved in price 3 months later!


----------



## Lisasgeckonursery (Feb 14, 2008)

Best: My new rack build being finished and moving my guys in
Worst: Someone (one of my neices)let Max (one of my leos) out and finding him in a glue trap my stepfather who was trying to be helpful had put out:devil: 
Took ages to get him off the glue and I felt ill when I found him, he's fine tho and i've re-iterated my no glue traps in the house rule as they're cruel anyway.


----------



## TCReptile (Sep 9, 2008)

Best: Probably finding a female Tegu for our male Midnight, who is the perfect age and weight AND they get along fantastically :2thumb: Also managing to find the guts to open TC Reptiles at Easter.

Worst: Had a really crappy breeding year, with only 1 succesful crestie hatch (all the others flopped because of the heat wave) as well as a late start with the leos due to lack of my ideal male, and only 2 clutches of BD eggs. Got big plans for 2010 though with the monitors and tegus, leos and possibly some snakes too.


----------



## White_raven666 (Mar 20, 2007)

Had a few good points this year... my adult frilled dragon was moved into his new viv (5ft high by 4ft wide) last xmas.



Had 6 baby pictus geckos and 4 stenodactylus geckos hatch this year. although sadly one of the baby pictus didnt make it



and got my first royal python this year too: victory:

Worst point this year... Losing Jet my lygodactylus kimhowelli, Tweety and Cleo (female stenodactylus) and my dear darling baby girl Dante (rankins dragon) to a massive infection of the blood with no thanks to my vet who didnt do his job properly.


----------



## Herne (Jan 12, 2009)

Best: Getting my 2 corns and watching spike (my royal) grow big

Worst: finding 3 baby garter snakes dead, the outaspace mites getting to my corns (there cleared up now) and seing a brilliant few prices on some retics and normal burms but realiising i didnt have the money


----------



## sam bow (Oct 19, 2009)

best:getting most of my collection but mainly my baby beardie and getting all the bargains i have found.

worst:my 1st mantis moulted in the post and was crippled and sadly died after.


----------



## Rum_Kitty (Jun 14, 2009)

Worst: The untimely death of my gorgeous snake Hades. First royal python and I was gutted to lose him.

Best: Arrivals of my leo gecko and cresties were great, but probably the arrival of Shiva my gorgeous POG boy!


----------



## Higgt4 (Apr 25, 2009)

Worst - losing my female Yemen chameleon, Marge.

Best - getting a gravid female Leo from my local pet shop as a freebee (always wanted one, just never got round to it), she's now called Betty and has laid 6 eggs. :2thumb:


----------



## Iliria (Jan 19, 2007)

best: finding a pair of bairds ratsnakes


worst: part of my collection freezing to death in a powercut


----------



## Sarah1340 (Sep 14, 2008)

Best: A toss-up between working with some amazing reps on my work experience, such as the Aldabran tortoises at Blackpool, and seeing my crestie eat for the first time in about three months after being to the vets and being put on formula.

Worst: Rez, my crestie, not eating for three months and worrying me sick.


----------



## kettykev (May 15, 2009)

best..finding a pair of wild Leopard snakes in Crete

worst.. getting to close to an Adder with my camera and getting tagged on my finger


----------



## mattsdragons (Jul 6, 2009)

best-getting a adult pair of hondurans and young pair of royals

worst-my mum letting my arizona mountain kingsnake out and still have not found it and finding my cali king dead


----------



## Bradley (Aug 26, 2009)

best- breeding my veiled chameleons after trying for ages, oh and starting a leo breeding program (im 13)

worst- crickets getting into my incubator and killing 2 of the eggs and my female yellow belly terrapin going walkabout after spending a sunny day in my pond


----------

